
WWW is dead (GDPR may cause splintered Internet?) - lioeters
https://futuretodayinstitute.com/fti-newsletter-issue-104/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, the borderless internet and www are coming to an end. GDPR is only the
start but the splinter was/is bound to happen. Countries don't like to give up
control and don't want to be told what to do by other countries.

We've seen the separation with China and the search engine differences between
countries that Google has to deal with due to regulations from different
countries, now. Add GDPR to the mix and the splinter is getting bigger.

We've seen what a no border internet has brought to the world. Any country can
go to another country and cyber hack it and influence its people. That's a
problem. Also, countries want to tax it in different ways given the impact
it's had on commerce. So governments already have an incentive to close its
borders.

People think that it's not possible to segregate the internet but once the
incentive is there it is only a matter of time before it happens.

We are only one mega cyber attack from going from open to closed.

------
lioeters
The subtitle added in parentheses is not in the original title, I added it as
a clarification/summary - the phrase is from the article itself. I don't
necessarily agree with the article, just curious what others thought of this
criticism of GDPR.

